# Finicky Bitch



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

She'll be 6 weeks tomorrow. Trying to get her to eat is worst than trying to feed my toddler niece (who is a lil gagger). She'll eat some but not what I feel is enough. Morning sickness? I've read it can last a week. But can it last longer? The only thing she'll happily eat is the canned food. I've been able to mix some puppy food in with it but not as much as she needs. I've even tried grinding it up and adding some of the canned to the top. Yeah, that was unsuccessful.

I have her on Orijen Puppy & Old Mother Hubbard's Chicken Pot Pie. I have been supplementing her with tripe, coconut oil & a tbsp of cottage cheeese/egg mixture. In the beginning she was on Orijen Adult and I used The Honest's Kitchen Thrive as a topper & tripe. Used to gobble it up now she won't touch anything dry or even the Thrive anymore. She wasn't this finicky before ugh!

Thrive
http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/products/thrive.shtml

Coconut Oil
http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/product_detail.aspx?item_guid=c89db8e9-3de0-407e-a89a-5135ea070a47

I've been using this as a guideline:
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/breedingpregnancyguide.htm


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I thought you were talking about my Lilly until you mentioned morning sickness. ound:I am guessing you have never been pregnant. It does strange things to your system.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Lol! Nope, can't say that I have.. I'm leaving grandkids up to my brother & SIL  

:hungry: All my other dogs are eyeing her food wondering how she's getting special treatment. Now they're getting finicky..just what I need 5 finicky eaters. :frusty: lol


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

is your dog pregnent? or is she a puppy whose finiky? how often are you feeding her? maybe a little more time tween meals might spur hunger.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

She's preggers. We feed her 2x a day, not exactly a set schedule. The time between varies day to day. Roughly 10 am to 12 pm for the first feeding. Sometimes even 3 pm. But, now that she's pregnant trying to keep more consistent.[My mother feeds all the dogs while I'm at work & I feed them when I come home at night.] Even with time between meals she doesn't seem any more eager to chow down. She'll happily gobble up the canned food! I guess I'll stick with tricking her by mixing in puppy food. My mother was able to spoon feed her the rest of the blended puppy this afternoon. Talk about spoiled lol


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't understand why you can't just give her canned food? Many dogs eat only canned and do fine. If she needs extra calories due to being pregnant can't you just feed her more of it? I don't know anything about mother hubbard but innova makes a great grain-free canned that might work.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, I had started using the canned food as a topper. Hadn't quite planned as feeding it to her solely. I just think that the Orijen puppy food will be more beneficial.. (Old Mother Hubbard is a good brand, they also make The Honest Kitchen dehydrated raw food.) She's doing a lil bit better, hit or mess with her appetite..guess she's only goin to get more finicky from here on.


----------

